
Bounty started for pdftk port to CentOS7 - fulldecent
https://github.com/fulldecent/pdftk
======
fulldecent
pdftk, an essential tool for pdf manipulation and used inside many other
toolkits, is not supported on CentOS 7, a popular enterprise distribution. A
bounty is being started to fix this.

